# What is line ettiquette?



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Youth to the line?*

What do you need to know about youth to the line? are you talking about when they call you to the line at the match??? i mean what is your question about it?


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

The three golden rules that one should always follow, especialy at tournements

1) no talking on the line, if you need to talk with your coach use hand signals, in tounements. but don't hald conversations wile shooting
2) Don't step off the line when the person next to you is at full draw or getting ready to draw. what does 10-15 secounds matter in your life
3) For gods sakes. don't turn your bow horizontily to load it. Is is not that hard to load it vericle with a compound. or set your limb on your foot with a freakcurve. 

Otherwise just use your commen sense. it is ok to talk when your not on the line but keep it toned down in order not to distract those shhoting and stand bak at least 10 feet or behind the bow racks if there are any.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Alright for when you are at JOAD, use the "whistle system" 

1 blow of the whistle means begin shooting 
2 blows of the whistle means go get your arrows 

P.S.- Don't do the 2 blows of the whistle till everyone is atleast 2 feet behind the line. 

Tim


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

EC0003 said:


> The three golden rules that one should always follow, especialy at tournements
> 
> 1) no talking on the line, if you need to talk with your coach use hand signals, in tounements. but don't hald conversations wile shooting
> 2) Don't step off the line when the person next to you is at full draw or getting ready to draw. what does 10-15 secounds matter in your life
> ...



What's bad about loading horizontally? Don't tell me people are shooting that close together:zip:


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh, yes they are.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Matt6288 said:


> What's bad about loading horizontally? Don't tell me people are shooting that close together:zip:



I guess you never have shot the NFAA National indoor, the NAA nationals at any of the locations. IN fact, in the 5 or so national outdoors I didn't have enough room to load horizontally either


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

There are some really good rules covered here. For additional ammunition, here is the website for the NAA Athlete Code of Conduct: http://www.texasarchery.org/documents/NAARel/codeofconduct.htm

While it is fairly general, it gives a pretty good idea of what is expected of all athletes, JOADs or adults; disrespect and misconduct are specifically included. Might be helpful to print out copies, review with kids and parents and have them sign. You could also write an additional sheet specifically proscribing the issues you are experiencing and have those signed by both the archers and their parents. 

Verbal disrespect can lead to an unsafe line -- and safety has to be our top priority -- especially in a JOAD setting.

All the best to you!


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I guess you never have shot the NFAA National indoor, the NAA nationals at any of the locations. IN fact, in the 5 or so national outdoors I didn't have enough room to load horizontally either



You are right, I have only shot at outdoor ranges, which are practically always desserted when I'm their.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

It also doesn't help that everyone is shooting bows that are 40+ in axel to axel. so if your turning bow sidways your bolocking 2 or 3 lanes.


----------

